# Help! Need Suggestions for Bike Rack for Honda CR-V



## bookish33 (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings fellow riders,

I'm seeking suggestions for a bike rack to place on my '06 Honda CR-V. I have a Cannondale F700, and I'm considering either going with a spare tire rack (Yakima Spare Joe/Allen 303D) or having a hitch installed. I've searched the forum, but only found a thread about the Thule Spare Me. As a female with little or no upper body strength, I'm not too keen on hoisting my bike onto a roof rack. If anyone has any feedback to offer regarding the use of a spare tire rack on the CR-V, I would greatly appreciate it. Is the spare tire mount strong enough to carry the weight of two bikes? And with respect to the hitch rack, would there be an issue with it clearing the spare tire?

Thanks a bazillion!  

Bookish33


----------



## habernac (Apr 12, 2005)

I have a Thule T2 hitch rack on a similar vehicle (Nissan X trail, not sold in the US) Very easy to load and tons of spare tire clearance.


----------



## bookish33 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks habernac!


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

bookish33 said:


> Greetings fellow riders,
> 
> I'm seeking suggestions for a bike rack to place on my '06 Honda CR-V. I have a Cannondale F700, and I'm considering either going with a spare tire rack (Yakima Spare Joe/Allen 303D) or having a hitch installed. I've searched the forum, but only found a thread about the Thule Spare Me. As a female with little or no upper body strength, I'm not too keen on hoisting my bike onto a roof rack. If anyone has any feedback to offer regarding the use of a spare tire rack on the CR-V, I would greatly appreciate it. Is the spare tire mount strong enough to carry the weight of two bikes? And with respect to the hitch rack, would there be an issue with it clearing the spare tire?
> 
> ...


I have an '02 CRV with a factory hitch. First, don't go to the dealer to get a hitch installed. From all I have read, the aftermarket ones are better. Try U-Haul, Hitch World, Hidden Hitch, or whatever you have locally. Second, the Yakima site said the Bighorn rack would fit, but it did not clear the spare with my factory hitch. I replaced it with a Thule Hitching Post, which works great. A spare tire rack will be off center, so your bike may stick out on the passenger side. I'd do a hitch rack.

Kathy :^)


----------



## bookish33 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback, Kathy. With which Class did you go? I will check with U-Haul on hitch and installation prices. I'm hoping the cost of transporting my bike will not exceed what I paid for it!  

I find it somewhat interesting that I have not seen any kind of setup (roof, spare tire, or hitch rack) on any CR-Vs hauling bikes in my area (Northern VA). I wonder what's up with that??

Bookish33


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

T2 is awesome. Simple to use, and sturdy. Ive been using Sportworks(Thule rebadged once they purchased) and they flat out rock. I would suggest getting the 2" mount if you decide to go with it, it's much sturdier.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

bookish33 said:


> [I find it somewhat interesting that I have not seen any kind of setup (roof, spare tire, or hitch rack) on any CR-Vs hauling bikes in my area (Northern VA). I wonder what's up with that??
> QUOTE]
> 
> It might be because bikes fit so nice inside a CRV. When it's just me, I fold down the larger rear seat and put mine in the back. The rack only comes out when I've got friends with me. I have managed 3 bikes and 3 people inside the car comfortably, but it takes a bit of fiddling to get the 3 bikes in nice. It's often easier just to use the rack.
> ...


----------



## JAYMATIK (May 9, 2006)

> It might be because bikes fit so nice inside a CRV. When it's just me, I fold down the larger rear seat and put mine in the back.


I used to do that with my 4runner, but after awhile it got annoying and inconvenient. I now have a Thule T2 on a 2" receiver and I love it. It's a bit pricey compared to other hitch attachments, but it's well worth the money.


----------



## Bike_Geek (Jun 7, 2006)

As someone who has repped for a rack company, AND owned two CR-Vs, I will offer up my transportation solutions. I own 6 expensive bikes, so I was particular how they were transported. 

I prefer roof racks, but as you said, these might not work in your situation. Besides, the CR-V's factory rail, won't accept a roof rack other than Yaks (and I'm not fond of them). The plastic built in luggage rail on top isn't load bearing and will crush if a customized rack isn't used, which might explain why someone was asking why there weren't a lot of CRVs w/ roof racks. 

I don't like the spare tire options for the CR-V, but I did find a hitch rack that worked very well. I went with the "Saris Cycle-On". Which is silimar to those trays they have on the front of busses. You don't have to remove the front wheel as a spring loaded locking arm comes down over the front wheel to secure it on. Installing and removing a bike takes literally 10 seconds and you don't have to lift the bike more than 1 foot off the ground. These are expensive (around $300 for a 2-bike unit), but come in 1.25" and 2" receiver models. I don't rep for the company anymore, but would still recommend their products! Best of luck.


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

i have a crv and have a roof rack. it's outstanding


----------



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a Thule roof rack for my CRV but I use it only about once a year when I go on vacation.

Bookish33, DEFINITELY do not get a roof rack for your CRV unless you try it before. I'm a guy with good upper body strength but only 5'8". Many times I'm struggling to put the bike on top, not because of weight but because of height. My GF at 5'4" would never be able to push the bike on top.

What we do 95% of the time, push both bikes inside by taking the front wheel off. It works like a charm, less probability of damaging the bike, less probability of stealing and less wind drag for fuel economy.

If I had to absolutely buy a rack for regular use, I'd go with a hitch rack but it would bother me quite a bit because of problem going to the rear cargo door when the rack is on. I know I saw a hitch rack once that was swinging to the side to access the rear cargo but I don't remember the brand and it was probably quite expensive.

Have fun shopping but definitely consider trying to put the bike inside if that is an option for you.


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

BanzaiRider said:


> Bookish33, DEFINITELY do not get a roof rack for your CRV unless you try it before. I'm a guy with good upper body strength but only 5'8". Many times I'm struggling to put the bike on top, not because of weight but because of height. My GF at 5'4" would never be able to push the bike on top.


that's B.S.

one of the great things about the crv is the side opening trunk. i just hop up on the foot rest back there (completely negating the height issue), lift the bike up and feed it in that way. works great. i've got the yakima king cobra where you just feed the entire bike into the rack from the rear. perfect combination for the crv...


----------



## bookish33 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks so much for the feedback, everyone! I was skeptical about the spare tire rack, so I will be investigating the hitch rack. Stashing the bike inside the car is an option I considered, but I figured since I was willing to pay $750 for my Cannondale, I might as well make another investment to transport it in an efficient manner. Besides, it's too pretty (hot red!) to hide away inside!  

I will report back once I have successfully racked my vehicle.

Again, thanks for the responses! This forum rocks!  

Bookish33


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

bookish33 said:


> Greetings fellow riders,
> 
> I'm seeking suggestions for a bike rack to place on my '06 Honda CR-V. I have a Cannondale F700, and I'm considering either going with a spare tire rack (Yakima Spare Joe/Allen 303D) or having a hitch installed. I've searched the forum, but only found a thread about the Thule Spare Me. As a female with little or no upper body strength, I'm not too keen on hoisting my bike onto a roof rack. If anyone has any feedback to offer regarding the use of a spare tire rack on the CR-V, I would greatly appreciate it. Is the spare tire mount strong enough to carry the weight of two bikes? And with respect to the hitch rack, would there be an issue with it clearing the spare tire?
> 
> ...


I see this is a pretty old thread, but I thought I'd add my 2 cents for anyone in the same boat. I've had a CR-V for 3 years with a Spare Me rack, and I find it to be the best bike hauling set up I have used on any vehicle, be it hitch rack, trunk rack, or roof rack. It is just as easy to get the bikes on as a standard trunk or hitch rack, but the bikes are completly out of the way when you open the back gait. Way more convinient than a hitch rack which you need to swing out of the way when you want to get in the back.

It is the bikes being mounted to the swinging gate that makes my CR-V the best biking/road trip car I have used.


----------



## ddpro (Nov 12, 2006)

*07 CRV roof rack*

If you are looking for a roof rack your in trouble. I am a Honda dealer and keep in touch with both Thule and Yakima and they are 4 to 6 months away. What you can di for now is get a factory Honda crossbar set and get the Thule 532 - Ride-On Adapter to put 2 fork mounts up top. Otherwise a hitch mount or Saris bones rack will fit nicely on the back.


----------



## ODDSOX (Nov 23, 2006)

*In Car Bike Transportation For Ladies*

Hello bookish33,
Have a look at a new system invented in the UK for rolling bikes into hatchbacks.
check out www.xrack3.co.uk for transportation, storage and maintenance.
This system was specifically designed to take on board the 'Green Issues'.
Especially fuel economy, safety & theft.
The site doesn't list every vehicle on the planet, but the Guys at 'xrack3' personnally
measure up any new vehicles enquired about.


----------

